# Drywall Talk FOUR YEARS LATER



## Mudshark (Feb 8, 2009)

Four years since Nathan started Drywall Talk.


HAPPY BIRTHDAY

http://www.drywalltalk.com/f2/welcome-drywalltalk-com-2/


----------



## bmitch (Dec 10, 2011)

hats off to you fellas who put this site together.i fell onto this site by accident a short time ago ,totally impressed with the quality of imformation ,and the profesionalism shared here.


----------



## E.K Taper (Jun 15, 2011)

b said:


> hats off to you fellas who put this site together.i fell onto this site by accident a short time ago ,totally impressed with the quality of imformation ,and the profesionalism shared here.


 
Are you sure it was THIS site you were on??? These guys aint got a scooby about taping..........
:whistling2:


----------



## Mudshark (Feb 8, 2009)

E.K Taper said:


> Are you sure it was THIS site you were on??? These guys aint got a scooby about taping..........
> :whistling2:


Especially those that use mesh tape.


----------



## moore (Dec 2, 2010)

Fiberglass fibers were invented by Russell Games Slayter of Owens-Corning in 1938, and in 1971, the New York Wire Co. began manufacturing fiberglass mesh. It wasn't incorporated into the drywall industry until the late 1980s, but today a number of companies, including New York Wire and United States Gypsum, manufacture fiberglass mesh tape for use with drywall.


*Features*


Fiberglass mesh tape for drywall is quite different from the paper tape that has been traditionally used in the industry. Whereas paper tape is solid, fiberglass mesh is a lattice of fiberglass strands that resembles, but is much more flexible than, metal mesh.
Patching compound easily passes through the mesh while adhering at the same time. The result is a reinforced joint that is pliable, yet strong. Moreover, fiberglass tape is manufactured with a weak adhesive so it will stick to the seam without the need for a primary coat of patching compound.


*Benefits*


Because fiberglass mesh is self-adhering, the drywall installer can, in theory, tape seams faster. He only has to stick the tape to the drywall, then cover it with a top-coat. When using paper tape, on the other hand, he has to spread patching compound before laying the tape. For large jobs, this can save a significant amount of time.
Moreover, because the patching compound penetrates the mesh, the risk of bubbling and lifting is eliminated. The mesh holds the patching compound in a pliable, strong unit in the same way that wire mesh holds concrete.


*Expert Insight*


Some contractors do not recommend fiberglass tape for drywall seams. Builder Edwin Brown, on his website Plaster Wall Ceiling Solutions.com, cautions that hairline cracks often develop on seams taped with it because it is too flexible to prevent ordinary drywall joint compound from cracking over time as the walls move and the house settles.
He notes that that you should use a setting type of joint compound with fiberglass tape, and USG recommends this on their website. Unfortunately, many builders do not conform to this specification, and the result, according to Brown, is a seam that has to be retaped after a few years.


*Considerations*


Brown recommends the use of fiberglass tape for use on plaster veneered walls but not on drywall seams. Many builders do recommend fiberglass tape, but it is important to note that scraping the first coat of mud across fiberglass tape can be trying because it is easy to dislodge with the drywall blade. Hence, it is easier to use it for taping flat seams than it is for inside corners.
If you plan to use fiberglass tape, be prepared to use a type of joint compound that sets, and take some time to learn how to scrape it properly. Once you have mastered the scraping technique, you may save time in the application.



Read more: Fiberglass Drywall Tape Facts | eHow.com http://www.ehow.com/about_6388165_fiberglass-drywall-tape.html#ixzz1kKjRJO4I


----------



## Mudshark (Feb 8, 2009)

WTF - are you doing infomercials now moore ? :sneaky2:


----------



## moore (Dec 2, 2010)

I figured I would just go ahead ,,and nip It at the bud..


----------



## Mudshark (Feb 8, 2009)

*ok*

:surrender: :shutup:


----------



## 2buckcanuck (Jul 9, 2010)

happy birthday Drywall Talk:thumbup:

maybe in celebration, Nathan can fix the Calendar


----------



## DETROIT ROCK (May 27, 2011)

There are many video on the web of the mesh you talk of search mesh is for pussys Google video.
If you add the apostrophe you will not get the results you are looking for.


----------



## moore (Dec 2, 2010)

DETROIT ROCK said:


> There are many video on the web of the mesh you talk of search mesh is for pussys Google video.
> If you add the apostrophe you will not get the results you are looking for.


 Do they have any videos on how to use real drywall tape?


----------



## moore (Dec 2, 2010)

2buckcanuck said:


> happy birthday Drywall Talk:thumbup:
> 
> maybe in celebration, Nathan can fix the Calendar


 ..and he only makes $4 a day.. Thanks Nathan!!:thumbsup::thumbsup:


----------



## DETROIT ROCK (May 27, 2011)

Did you do the search as instructed.


----------



## 2buckcanuck (Jul 9, 2010)

DETROIT ROCK said:


> There are many video on the web of the mesh you talk of search mesh is for pussys Google video.
> If you add the apostrophe you will not get the results you are looking for.


I googled "mesh is for pussys" all I found was new p0rn sites

Thanks Detroit rock :thumbup::thumbsup:


----------



## moore (Dec 2, 2010)

You da man!!!!


----------



## Mudshark (Feb 8, 2009)

2buckcanuck said:


> happy birthday Drywall Talk:thumbup:
> 
> maybe in celebration, Nathan can fix the Calendar


Maybe Nathan if you are paying attention you can also fix the function in photos so that you can see beyond page 1


----------

